#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-08
<Chloric> evening guys
<itnet7> Hey there Chloric !
<Chloric> hows it going?
<Chloric> i was just reading and nVidia isnt going to support wayland
<itnet7> Wow? Gotta link directly from Nvidia??? or are you going by hearsay?
<Chloric> direct
<itnet7> I was thinking that you would share the link ;-P
<Chloric> i will
<itnet7> ah
<Chloric> let me get it
<Chloric> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=99209e23a1013723450a623f49d4c1dd&p=2343452&postcount=11
<Chloric> sorry, i was browsing my history
<itnet7> cool
<Chloric> that kinda sucks since shutterworth wants to move to Wayland for 11.10 i believe
<itnet7> it's still only a forum post
<itnet7> and one employee responding
<itnet7> Shuttleworth
<Chloric> true, but its an nVidia rep
<Chloric> in response to shutterworth
<itnet7> He still can't speak for all of Nvidia, and probably doesn't know of any discussions taking place between Canonical and Nvidia that are bound by NDA's
<Chloric> oh, thats true
<itnet7> I wouldn't worry too much until wayland is here
<itnet7> and your card doesn't work any longer
<Chloric> anything but x.org
<itnet7> I personally will stop buying nvidia cards if that happens, as well as recommending them to everyone that will listen
<Chloric> and yeah, so far the cards are working well
<Chloric> plus, thats over a year from now, right?
<itnet7> yes, I am sure it will be at least that long before we begin seeing it
<itnet7> except in daily builds or other specific images
<itnet7> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<Chloric> i dont think there will be daily builds until after 11.04
<Chloric> awesome
<Chloric> when will the broadcom drivers going open source?
<itnet7> some of them are: http://lwn.net/Articles/404248/
<itnet7> they are not going to release the drivers for Older Cards, just the three mentioned there and the cards in the future, AFAIK
<Chloric> have those drivers become better then the non-open drivers?
<itnet7> Not sure, I would I would think that they would be, but haven't really been following any of the testing, etc.
<Chloric> ah, thats cool. i guess i should try them one day
<Chloric> im looking for the channel log
<Chloric> just realized, since they're open source, they could be included in the disrto ISO, could it not?
<Chloric> so they're installed during a clean install
<mhall119> Chloric: once they're available and stable, I'd imagine they will be in most every distro
<mhall119> in fact, they'll probably be in the mainline kernel
<Chloric> thats awesome
<Chloric> out of the box driver support for wireless devices is something that is needed
<mhall119> it's been working great for me for the past several releases
<tiemonster> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yo
<zoopster> wassup tiemonster
<tiemonster> have you heard anything about including MariaDB in the Ubuntu repos?
<tiemonster> After the stunt that Oracle just pulled, it's becoming clear that a replacement for MySQL needs to be found soon
<zoopster> so they tried really hard for the maverick cycle and it failed to build miserably
<tiemonster> I was worried about that
<zoopster> there were feature freeze exceptions all the way up to the first beta and then we gave up
<tiemonster> they're hosting on Launchpad now, right?
<tiemonster> I imagine they're in the works with automated testing like they have for MySQL
<zoopster> i think so...there are ppa's, but there is a requirement to build from source
<zoopster> spamaps in the #ubuntu-server channel is close to it
<zoopster> have you looked at drizzle?
<zoopster> and postgres is still strong
<tiemonster> another alternative, I assume?
<zoopster> yea...that was the original fork when sun bought mysql I believe
<tiemonster> investigating PostgreSQL, but MariaDB is supposed to be a "drop-in replacement for MySQL"
<zoopster> true...postgres is more of a replacement for oracle
<tiemonster> MariaDB would be less work to migrate
<zoopster> expect it "in" the distribution for natty...but the ppa's work just as well
<tiemonster> cool. thanks.
<tiemonster> zoopster: it will be interesting to see what Ubuntu includes in that lamp-server^ metapackage in the future
<zoopster> true...for natty things are not changing AFAIK...we'll see what happens
<tiemonster> yep
<tiemonster> zoopster: do you know if the Ubuntu repos have any good graphical clients for PostgreSQL?
<zoopster> I'm sure there are but I don't know of them...I'd look at what enterprise db offers...I think they have a foss version
<tiemonster> thanks
<mhall119> tiemonster: pgadmin is the only GUI tool I know of for postres
<reya276> Morning everyone
<dorgan> will using ionice & nice   cause the load average on a box to rise?
<mhall119> it shouldn't that's just priority 
<mhall119> woohoo, finally got my new work computer
<chaynie_work> Hola Ninjas.
 * chaynie_work has a weird server question
<MichelleQ1> I'm sure someone has a weird server answer
<chaynie_work> I have a hard drive that shows up in the bios as a single drive, but shows up to windows/linux as two physical devices.
<chaynie_work> how do I tell it to stop being stupid and act like a normal, useful harddrive?
<maxolasersquad> chaynie_work: And it is not one hard drive with two partitions?
<maxolasersquad> Or, is it an external drive plugged?
<chaynie_work> maxolasersquad: i think it is, internally. but it's somehow being presented to the system as both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<maxolasersquad> Many external drives, especially 1TB drives, are two physical hard drives.  Perhaps that's what you are running into?
<maxolasersquad> Though, IME, they still show up in BIOS and in /dev as one drive.
<chaynie_work> it's a western digital, and it's showing up as some 6gb rom drive.
<mhall119> ROM?
<chaynie_work> mhall119: rom.
<mhall119> that's a lot of rom
<govatent> RoAkSoAx, ping
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: pong
<govatent> hey te puedo mandar un pm?
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: go ahead no tienes que pedirme permiso... lol
<govatent> Chloric, ping
<Chloric> i was out with my girlfriend skating, sorry bro
<Chloric> so whats up? whats the Cisco meeting tomorrow?
<Chat6761> hey
<Chat6761> hey
<Chloric> hello
<Chat6761> 28 m orlando
<Chloric> wrong IRC channel bro
<Chloric> this is an Ubuntu OS IRC channel
<Chloric> hook up IRCs are else where
<Chloric> ubuntu isnt soe kinky word
<Chloric> lol
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
<Chloric> hello there
<govatent> lmao
<govatent> Chloric, yo
<Chloric> hey there
<govatent> ok so about tomorrow 
<Chloric> yes
<govatent> i guess ill be leaving my place earlier than 7 
<govatent> like 6 or 630
<govatent> i was planning on finding some place to split with my friends on parking 
<Chloric> if its at 8:30 or so
<govatent> well the talks dont start till like 9
<Chloric> traffic into downtown sucks
<Chloric> oh then
<govatent> i can show you the itinerary i got from cisco 
<Chloric> perhaps 7 is good
<Chloric> also, have you even checked with the hotel? 
<Chloric> maybe they have parking there
<itnet7> ?
<govatent> itnet7, cisco is having a neat show in miami tomorrow 
<Chloric> maybe the have public parking at the hotel for visitors
<itnet7> Oh, cool!
<govatent> i am not worried about the pricing of parking as i can split it with 3 people or likely my friend will just pay it for me to be kind for the ride
<govatent> http://www.cisco.com/web/offers/solutions/techdays/2010.html?keycode=197585_39
<Chloric> just tell them youre with the cisco event
<govatent> i know we are effy with our relationship with cisco but still cool to attend and its free
<itnet7> effy?
<RoAkSoAx> but cisco is the best for networking equipment
<RoAkSoAx> there's no question about that
<govatent> proprietary world
<itnet7> cisco runs a modified version of linux for their ios
<govatent> to some extend i guess
<RoAkSoAx> for me it is either work in linux, or work as a cisco integrator :)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: it is indeed linux
<govatent> ok then sweet!
<RoAkSoAx> but i mean from the networking point of view
<itnet7> Oh, my I think my notifications are working again
<RoAkSoAx> it is the best of the best
<itnet7> dm me please?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: really?
<itnet7> Yes
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7:  tes tes test test test 
<itnet7> weird
<itnet7> it
<RoAkSoAx> itnet 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: 
<itnet7> is definitely working
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: 
<itnet7> oh, and their stacking
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-09
<itnet7> and the PM too
<itnet7> wierd
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: cool what's the script again?
<itnet7> let me see which one I'm using
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: but it is remotely right?
<itnet7> yes, I'm ssh'd into my server and attached to a byobu/screen/irssi session
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: cool... pass me the script!!
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<itnet7> will do trying to narrow down if I added it to auto load, as I just rebooted the machine
<itnet7> ran byobu, screen, irrsi
<itnet7> and it just worked
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: it probably is that bug that only loads static modules when starting irssi
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pass the script to test it out :)
<itnet7> trying to remember the dcc comman
<itnet7> d
<govatent> i need to get irssi setup on my nslu2 one of these days
<itnet7> I can send it to you through e-mail
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: sure ;)
 * RoAkSoAx really needs a notification script through ssh
<Chloric> BRB, just text me govatent
<Chloric> gonna go to tiger reall quick
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528440 in a file called notify.pl
<itnet7> and it's added to the autorun folder, not where it says at the beginning of the script
<itnet7> my nicklist is finally working too
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: then it is because of that bug
<govatent> hey itnet7 i got an idea 
<govatent> it might be doable and useful 
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: yeah
<itnet7> govatent: ?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: brb
<govatent> can you make notifications send an email to which you can make it sms your phone so you know when someone is looking for you ?
<itnet7> govatent: I am sure you can
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: test
<govatent> such as with tmobile i can sms my phone by sending an email to 954554****@tmomail.net
<govatent> hum....
<govatent> i want to try this 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: nothing, doers it need to be executable ? yes right?
<govatent> do you think irssi would be a hog on the cpu of the nslu2?
<itnet7> pretty sure let me doublecheck
<itnet7> Yeah, it's marked executable
<itnet7> govatent: I doubt it would a hog on anything
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: test2
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: nothing, but got this though: 19:12 /bin/sh: notify-send: not found
<RoAkSoAx> what's the package that includes that binary?
<itnet7> I forgot the command in irssi to see running scripts
<govatent> i installed irssi on my box now its time to learn to use it
<itnet7> libnotify-bin?
<RoAkSoAx> yesy
<itnet7> it's working??
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: test
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: testing 1,23
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: nothing now and error from dbus, so the server needs to have desktop?
<RoAkSoAx> or X11?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Yeah, unfortunately
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: oh... that;s why then it wont work
<RoAkSoAx> so I'm running a VPS here so it is useless to have a desktop
<itnet7> yeah
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: so how does this works?? with ssh sends a message through dbus?
<itnet7> Yes, but it uses x forwarding, and uses your accounts .xauthority to allow it
<RoAkSoAx> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<itnet7> You may not need a full desktop
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: i wonder how can we forward a command through SSH
<itnet7> So, like, have it still use the notify-osd on the desktop your accessing the screen session remotely without forwarding X itself?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: oh do I need to use port forwarding?? -X ?
<itnet7> That is what I'm using
<itnet7> -X
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> let's see
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: but got this error: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<RoAkSoAx> brbr
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: any better?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: same error
<itnet7> ah... hold on I'm checking some stuff too
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: it's prolly something with Xen
<RoAkSoAx> let me reboot
<RoAkSoAx> vps
<itnet7> cool
<govatent> does anyone actually use lynx these days? i do just seeing if i am the only one
<jtatum> no way govatent. elinks all the way
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: test
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: same error.. dbus error.. so it is either because there's no desktop or because there's a bug in dbus
<RoAkSoAx> or even prolly with 
<RoAkSoAx> Xern
<RoAkSoAx> Xen Vm's
<itnet7> different, but similar issue: http://code.google.com/p/acpi-eeepc-generic/issues/detail?id=47
<govatent> elinks?
<jtatum> it's like lynx but supports javascript, frames, tabs and css
<govatent> cool
<govatent> installing it right now
<itnet7> besides links2 is better than standard links govatent !
<itnet7> shows images as well as txt
<itnet7> thanks jtatum gonna check out elinks... possibly that will allow me to administrate my router
<itnet7> from cli
<itnet7> :-)
<jtatum> cool :) hope so
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: yea well it is gdm related apparently
<itnet7> I know that I had an issue when first trying to do it, when I would try and ssh as a different user than what I had started the session with
<govatent> i got 2 new users switched to ubuntu this weekend 
<govatent> and they are so happy 
<govatent> their old pcs work 100 times better speed wise with firefox and the other apps they used 
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: is theis what you used to use? https://wiki.koumbit.net/Irssi
<itnet7> govatent: did you ever get that one guys machine working with the ATI sli?
<govatent> nope
<govatent> he is still on windows
<itnet7> Did he try removing one of the cards?
<govatent> not yet
<govatent> have not talked to him yet 
<govatent> he has a massive case and those cards are a pain to deal with because they are huge 
<dorgan> chaynie_work: ping
<govatent> i have another pending problem with 10.10 on a laptop sitting in my house for a friend and an intel card
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: prolly ill take a look at it later
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: u did that?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: No, but after reading it, I thought it may work for you without a desktop
<dorgan> mhall119: you around?
<mhall119> yep
<itnet7> and it's kind of a current article
<govatent> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<govatent> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<govatent> any word on this card with 10.10
<govatent> its from a dell laptop 
<itnet7> This setup is also cool: https://wiki.koumbit.net/ScyrmAa/IrssiProxy
<govatent> other than the gpu everything works fine
<itnet7> govatent: not sure what you're asking
<itnet7> jinjianxin: hey there!
<mhall119> dorgan: pong
<itnet7> you mean 3d for that card?
<govatent> i cant seem to make it work right. its suck at 800x600 and i think all video acceleration does not work
<dorgan> mhall119: I know you said you werent going to Sencha Conf...but someone else from this channel said they may be going....do you remember who?
<mhall119> um, you
<dorgan> there was someone else....lol
<mhall119> I don't remember anyone else
<dorgan> I said I was def going...but someone else said they might be going
<dorgan> ahh ok
<mhall119> dantalizing maybe?
<itnet7> govatent: you can try this: http://tinyurl.com/2esvnb8
<mhall119> though I think he's going to be out of country then
<govatent> thank you itnet7 ill try that right away tonight
<govatent> i only tried google for a few seconds
<dorgan> yeah maybe that was it
<dorgan> dantalizing: you around?
<itnet7> There is a part there where you set resolutions, be careful not to put any that are too high for the laptop
<govatent> will do
<itnet7> otherwise you'll suffer like the last guy
<itnet7> it's fixable, but it will be a pain in the keister
<govatent> lol
<dorgan> itnet7: doesnt the latest version default to an default X config if display is messed up now?
<dorgan> and you can rest the settings?
<Spreadsheet_> Hello
<itnet7> dorgan: apparently not for every video card/mode. The last guys comments kind of point to that not being the case
<Chloric> back
<itnet7> hey there Spreadsheet_ 
<dorgan> ahh
<Spreadsheet_> I'm moving to FL
<itnet7> I thought they would too
<itnet7> Sweet! Spreadsheet_ 
<mhall119> Spreadsheet_: \o/ where from?
<Spreadsheet_> So I want to know if any of you know of a good ISP that lets you host servers
<mhall119> and to where
<Spreadsheet_> Around Ft. Lauderdale
<Spreadsheet_> From Indiana to Ft. Lauderdale
<govatent> hey Spreadsheet_ 
<itnet7> Oh, cool!
<Chloric> wow, thats close
<govatent> welcome!!!
<mhall119> Spreadsheet_: you mean co-located hosting?
<govatent> my side of town
<MichelleQ1> welcome to florida, Spreadsheet_!
<Spreadsheet_> Thanks for the welcome
<Spreadsheet_> mhall119: most ISPs block incoming connections to your own computer
<Spreadsheet_> If I were to host a server, I would want to have my own computer be the server
<mhall119> Spreadsheet_: oh, I understand now
<govatent> and no. most home grade isps here dont allow hosting unless its your personal server they have it against tos. comcast or att are the only options as far as i know in my area
<mhall119> the major ISPs will allow it if you purchase a "business" service
<govatent> but with the isps in fort laduerdale none block incoming incoming connections 
<govatent> they dont take kindly though to massive bandwidth on the uploads 
<govatent> unless you get a business grade plan 
<Spreadsheet_> Ok
<mhall119> most residential service has terrible upload bandwidth too
<govatent> not really kind of 
<Spreadsheet_> What about Speakeasy? Has anyone tried that?
<govatent> comcast offers up to 10 mbps i think 
<mhall119> business service gives you symetric bandwidth and usually some service guarantees
<Spreadsheet_> I haven't heard good things about either comcast or att so I will try to avoid those
<govatent> not really 
<govatent> at least cable/dsl business that i know of 
<govatent> if anything comcast has nicer bandwitdh if it comes down to it
<govatent> you can get up to 50 / 20 
<Spreadsheet_> I think comcast has some kind of cap
<govatent> its 250 
<govatent> per month on the downloads 
<Chloric> Do you have Atlantic up in broward?
<govatent> dont think they did anything about uploads yet anyways 
<govatent> nope
<Chloric> theyre a good ISP down here
<govatent> in broward its mostly comcast/att or advanced cable which is the worst hell hole of an isp ever 
<govatent> avoid any area in which advanced cable is the cable owner 
<govatent> unless you like crappy service and low bandwidth 
<Spreadsheet_> I also need it to be bittorrent friendlt
<govatent> att is semi bt friendly i think 
<Spreadsheet_> Are there other LUG in FL?
<govatent> yup 
<Spreadsheet_> Are they as big as this one? Are they active/hold installfests?
<govatent> when you get to fort lauderdale you can hit me up. i live in the area
<govatent> i think they are 
<govatent> i mostly stay here
<Chloric> i dont have any issues with BT and ATT... i have issues with their speeds
<govatent> lol
<govatent> comcast offers amazing speed compared to what we can get here 
<govatent> and sorry its 50/10 with comcast
<govatent> but its 100 bucks a month 
<govatent> i pay 42 for 15/3
<Chloric> what happened to the 100mps down that comcast has now? the Exfinity thig
<Spreadsheet_> Hmm oh well
<govatent> its only in certain areas
<govatent> exfinity is just a branding thing 
<govatent> still crummy comcast 
<Spreadsheet_> Does dial-up allow you to have incoming connections? ;)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> can you use speakeasy dsl on areas owned by att?
<govatent> i was never clear on if i could 
<govatent> i thought i was forced between att or comcast here in fort lauderdale
<govatent> for home service anyways
<govatent> what service do you use where your at Spreadsheet_ 
<Spreadsheet_> A local one
<govatent> i wish 
<Spreadsheet_> The other choices are the same...
<Spreadsheet_> A comcast owned company, time warner, att
<govatent> we dont have any locals options here that i know of 
<Spreadsheet_> Still, they don't allow incoming connections
<govatent> i know comcast/att home service does allow incoming 
<govatent> but is it for your personal use or a public site with heavy traffic? 
<govatent> like i host all sorts of stuff from home 
<govatent> i pick comcast cause they have more down bandwidth 
<Chloric> I GOT MY BELOVED UBUNTU BACK!!!!
<govatent> i have never reached the 250 gb cap 
<govatent> but everyone to their own i guess
<Chloric> i love you govatent
<govatent> lol
<govatent> i love me too
<govatent> i am mad at you 
<Spreadsheet_> I mean comcast sounds great to me. They have a rather big cap (I would never reach that cap), and they allow incoming connections.
<govatent> not the option i wanted
<Spreadsheet_> But they are anti-bt and service is terrible
<govatent> att currently does not provide anything on dsl past 6 unless you go uverse. but do your self the favor and avoid uverse altogether 
<govatent> comcast for home service is the lesser of the evil i feel 
<Chloric> lmao. i took the lazy way out :p but now i have two wireless cards in my computer. i could play with that and have a little fun with it
<govatent> how much bw do you get for what price with ur local isp?
<Chloric> what do you mean not past 6? 6mbs? or 6gb cap?
<govatent> 6 mpbs 
<Chloric> oh
<Chloric> ok
<Chloric> lol
<Chloric> i did 10GB on the weekend 
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, November 16th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add your discussion items and Ideas to our Meeting Agenda located here: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-fl-agenda || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<govatent> Spreadsheet_, how much bandwidth do you get for what price and is it bt friendly and allow incoming connections? 
<Spreadsheet_> govatent: I'm not sure
<Spreadsheet_> I think it's BT friendly, around $30 a month
<Spreadsheet_> No incoming connections
<govatent> oh 
<Spreadsheet_> Not sure of bandwidth
<govatent> well just hearing no incoming makes me go away lol
<Spreadsheet_> Are there many startups in florida?
<MichelleQ1> what sort?
 * MichelleQ1 resumes paying attention
<Spreadsheet_> Web startups
<Spreadsheet_> The Silicon Valley types
<itnet7> I would have to say there are a fair share
<govatent> i could agree
<govatent> whens your big move?
<Spreadsheet_> December
<govatent> in time for florida winter lol
<Chloric> whats florida winter? i dont understand this... concept
<govatent> how it does not get cold like in other north states 
<itnet7> intersil for example, they designed the wifi Hopefully you will arrive on the one or two days a year it's actually cold to feel it
<Chloric> its the beginning of november and it was 75 today. it was nice
<govatent> yea thats florida winter 
<govatent> its not really cold. but most people run around like its snowing 
<govatent> me being one of them
<Chloric> lol
<itnet7> Chloric: did you notice my pm? it's about the wiki
<Chloric> i never dress different from summer or winter. no matter, im still outside in black skating and running about (sometimes with flannel)
<itnet7> lol
<MichelleQ1> haha, you'll like winters... unless you're fond of snow, in which case you'll hate it.
<Chloric> BRB
<Chloric> switching machines
<Bryanstein> itnet7, 
<itnet7> Hey there Bryanstein !
<govatent> hi Bryanstein 
 * Bryanstein wipes his nose with Chloric 's shirt
<itnet7> rofl
<govatent> lmao
<Chloric> O_O
<govatent> hahahaha
<Bryanstein> govatent, hey buddy...I see you made it back
<govatent> yup
<govatent> no tickets on the way down either 
<govatent> :p
<Bryanstein> NICE
<govatent> how are you?
<Chloric> *changing shirt*
<Bryanstein> itnet7, and I saw your tire marks in the toll booth
<Bryanstein> hehehe
<itnet7> lol
<govatent> lmao the way the cop made it seem i bet you did 
<Chloric> xD
<Bryanstein> govatent, great...just got back from compusa
<govatent> sweet!
<govatent> they have a compusa up there?
<Bryanstein> yes we have errrr 4 here
<Chloric> i think it was the pot govatent
<Bryanstein> maybe more
<itnet7> Bryanstein: I was going to put up that picture of you, me, and Paolo hanging poolside
<govatent> i have the motherload. tigerdirect store :p
<govatent> actually that would be Chloric yard 
<Bryanstein> itnet7, did I have my shirt off?
<govatent> i was in miami today. scary place i get lost 
<itnet7> What Florida needs, is a Frye's!!!
<itnet7> no Bryanstein !
<govatent> Bryanstein, http://www.cisco.com/web/offers/solutions/techdays/2010.html?keycode=197585_39
<govatent> i am going to that tomorrow in miami 
<Bryanstein> itnet7, then don't show it...if you show the shirtless Bryanstein pic you get slashdotted defacto
<Bryanstein> govatent, so what do you expect to see there?
<Bryanstein> I got 2 wireless keyboards
<Bryanstein> sad thing though...they are M$...I'll have to hack some Linux stickers to put over em
<Bryanstein> they were 11.99 a piece
<Bryanstein> the keyboard alone is 39.99...I got kb and mouse
<itnet7> I think the video pop-locking will get us slashdotted!
<Bryanstein> lol not if Daniel "THE WORM" posts his first
<govatent> i dont know. should be interesting non the less
<Bryanstein> it was like tremors in 3D
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> I better work on them 
<Bryanstein> govatent, the place will be crawling with metrosexual IT guys 
<govatent> lol
<Bryanstein> lol serious...it's like geeks have gone glam nowadays
<Bryanstein> itnet7, does Daniel frequent this channel?
<itnet7> Bryanstein: he is Lupine !
<itnet7> He is usually lurking about
<Bryanstein> ahhh...I have some wolf stuff he might be interested in Free.99
<itnet7> cool!!! brb
<Bryanstein> What kind of toy(s) can I get for right at $200
<Chloric> i need help, anyone wanna help :p
 * Bryanstein hides
<Bryanstein> Chloric, with what?
<Chloric> my dads (probably 2003) dell just failed
<Bryanstein> failed as in?
<Chloric> i need to get that info... but Xubuntu isnt detecting the hard drive
<Chloric> and only gparted detects it
<Chloric> but i cant access it
<Chloric> (motherboard is failing, hard drive is failing, usb ports are on and off)
<Bryanstein> ohhhh
<Bryanstein> pfff run testdisk
<Bryanstein> you'll get it all back
<Chloric> i dont want to salvage it... i just need to access that and grab it... its kinda worth millions...
<Bryanstein> knoppix with testdisk...done deal
<Chloric> thanks... i'll see if that work
<Bryanstein> it should...just figure on something and stick with it...don't try accessing it too much
<Chloric> wait though, i dont need to fix it. i just need to access it. and gpart see it
<Bryanstein> I gotcha...you can cp all the files with testdisk
<RoAkSoAx> .win 2
<Chloric> ok, thanks
<Chloric> .win 2?
<Bryanstein> .lin 1 ?
<itnet7> He was switching windows in irssi
<itnet7> probably
<Bryanstein> i thought it was /
<Bryanstein> not .
<itnet7> one key over
<itnet7> easy to do
<itnet7> especially on a netbook
 * Bryanstein never owned a netbook 
<Bryanstein> itnet7, you know about my trials with free netbooks so how dare you
<itnet7> lol
 * Bryanstein cries
<itnet7> *hugs* Bryanstein 
<itnet7> It will get better, I promise
<Bryanstein> LOL I hope man...I gotta get something soon
<MichelleQ1> y'all are too much.  :-P
<Bryanstein> MichelleQ1, it's something in the Florida water
<Bryanstein> itnet7, also...Ubuntu on plugs only goes up to 9.04
<Bryanstein> so if that it fine with you...I plan to send you and Daniel a package...plug included
<MichelleQ1> Bryanstein: yes, yes it is.
<itnet7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/MaverickReleaseNotes
<itnet7> Seems to work in Maverick, with a little extra TLC
<Bryanstein> Is that MichelleQ1 as in Michelle Hall with the super hugs?
<Bryanstein> itnet7, nope...that's arm7
<Bryanstein> not support for arm5 since 9.04
<itnet7> Oh!
<Bryanstein> Yes I know...it's like whatttt
<govatent> i look away for 5 seconds and now i have to read a log. you talkative folks 
<Bryanstein> govatent, yes we talked bad about you behind your back...and we'll say more if you don't get that sangoma u100 working
<itnet7> lol
<Bryanstein> any word on your pandaboard?
<govatent> good question 
<Bryanstein> some guys already have theirs
<Bryanstein> early adopters that is
<Bryanstein> Oh I need help too...
<itnet7> No, I need to follow up on that
<govatent> i actually have one better than the sangoma. which is current up in md
<Bryanstein> say I had $200 what could/should I get ?
<Bryanstein> govatent, and what is that?
<govatent> looking for the model but its pci based
<Bryanstein> pfff you lose
<Bryanstein> lol...I have tons of pci digium cards
<Bryanstein> only 2 analog...need 1?
<Bryanstein> I can give you a digital card
<Bryanstein> but you'd need something like a t1/t3 pri to use it
<itnet7> Bryanstein: I may be able to score you a decent netbook for 200 bucks
<Bryanstein> itnet7, can I install OS2 on it?
<itnet7> ?
<Bryanstein> lol
<itnet7> rofl
<Chloric> so govatent, wanna chill after the cisco event?
<itnet7> I am sure you can do anything you set your mind to
<Bryanstein> No serious...what netbook do you speak of wise man?
<itnet7> I will ask chuck tomorrow he was trying to sell one
<MichelleQ1> Bryanstein: yep, that's me
<MichelleQ1> :D
<govatent> not sure if ill be able to cause the one guy i am bringing with me and matt
 * Bryanstein smiles back at MichelleQ1 
<MichelleQ1> how are ya, dude?
<Bryanstein> itnet7, is it Chuck or Daniel with freerunner?
<itnet7> chuck
<Bryanstein> MichelleQ1, I'm great...probably colder than the rest of you guys
<itnet7> I am sure he'll sell that too
<govatent> its actually not mine its the schools 
<Bryanstein> tell him to throw it in and I'll take em both for 200
<Bryanstein> I'll paypal him the money NOW
<Bryanstein> hehehe
<itnet7> I will ask him tomorrow
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> can't hurt to ask
<govatent> opensolaris much? 
<govatent> off topic i know
<Bryanstein> lol really...also wake up Lupine so I can hook em up with some wolf apparel 
<itnet7> He would have answered if he were around
<itnet7> but I can tell him at work tomorrow also
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ1> oh, who's paypaling money around?  
 * MichelleQ1 lines up for that deal
<Bryanstein> lol MichelleQ1
<Bryanstein> you've gotta have some ridiculous hardware you're looking to give away for little or nothing to get into the paypal line
<itnet7> lol
<govatent> i have a nslu2 :p
<Bryanstein> govatent, you need to get into the "please bring back the telegraph" line
<itnet7> ROFL
<Chloric> i miss the telegraph =(
<Chloric> lol stupid boy scouts forced us to learn morse code
<govatent> i want ext4 on my device 
<Bryanstein> Chloric, they really screwed up with it...they should have made a BIG announcement then charged like 5 dollars per transmission
<Bryanstein> they would have made a mint
<Bryanstein> I would have sent one...it's like wow...one of the last telegraphs sent
<Chloric> lmao thats awesome
<Chloric> there could be a business for novelty messages
<Bryanstein> exactly
<Chloric> like in those "old" colonial towns up in New England
<Bryanstein> govatent, you're nslu2 is cool, but we're going to get you on some sweeter hardware
<Chloric> those darn tourist trap cities could make loads
<Bryanstein> Funny they sure do...just because of nostalgia sake
<Chloric> should i install PlayOnLinux or just stick with WINE and Winetricks
<Chloric> ????
<itnet7> You can do a lot more with Wine, and your own prefix tricks
<Chloric> yeah,, thats what i was thinking
<Chloric> i had the prefixes somewhere on a hard drive... somewhere
<itnet7> you should check out www.thelupine.com
<itnet7> get an account and search for his wine tips and tricks
<govatent> i am out of here guys 
<govatent> ill be on when i get home
<itnet7> gnight govatent !
<govatent> see ya all 
<itnet7> ttyiab
<govatent> i wish it was gnight for me
<itnet7> then
<govatent> lol
<Pianoman> help required qith evolution calendar on ubuntu 10.10
<Pianoman> i lost all the anniversaries on my previous calendar
<Pianoman> i hesitate creating new recurring events
<Pianoman> is there a way to bring back my lost recurring anniversaries?
<itnet7> Pianoman: is this an upgrade?
<itnet7> from 10.04?
<Pianoman> yes it is
<itnet7> Let me look around a bit and see if it's happening to a bunch... and let me check my re-occurring events
<Pianoman> itnet7, it seems to be a reported bug but i am not familiar with all of this yet
<itnet7> Pianoman: bug number?
<Pianoman> itnet7, let me try to find something
<itnet7> Pianoman: don't worry, I thought you may have it handy
<itnet7> I'm looking now
<Pianoman> ok thanks
<itnet7> Your not synching to a pda or anything right?
<Pianoman> itnet7, no nothing
<Pianoman> itnet7, similar to this one Bug #246251
<Pianoman> itnet7, i also get a : This calendar is read-only message
<itnet7> Pianoman: can you start evolution in a terminal and see if there is any messages that appear in the terminal after accessing the calendar?
<Pianoman> how do i do that?
<itnet7> Close evolution if you already have it open
<Pianoman> itnet7, sorry am not too familiar with much
<Pianoman> itnet7, done
<itnet7> then open a Terminal, Applications, Accessories, then Terminal
<Pianoman> itnet7, done
<itnet7> type in: evolution, and hit enter
<itnet7> look back at the terminal any funky reporting going on?
<Pianoman> itnet7, EI: MAIL PREFS
<itnet7> select the calendar part if you can
<itnet7> and look a the terminal again
<itnet7> anything else showing up?
<Pianoman> no
<Pianoman> yes
<Pianoman> itnet7, Se_cal_view_start: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<itnet7> can you close evolution
<Pianoman> done
<itnet7> I will walk you through some other debugging
<Pianoman> thanks
<Pianoman> luckily i have 2 screens
<itnet7> trying to see if there is a specific option for Calendar
<itnet7> yeah :-)
<itnet7> Is this on a full 10.10 ubuntu desktop? not netbook edition or something?
<Pianoman> laptop
<Pianoman> full 10.10, dual boot laptop
<itnet7> thanks
<itnet7> Just to rule out this is not a MAPI account
<Pianoman> how do I check for MAPI
<itnet7> Open evolution, the normal way..
<Pianoman> done
<itnet7> Edit, then preferences
<Pianoman> ok
<itnet7> what protocol is the account using?
<Pianoman> pop
<itnet7> ok
<itnet7> Is the stuff missing from all views?
<Pianoman> ?
<itnet7> Sorry
<itnet7> are your recurring appointments missing from all views, meaning, daily, weekly, and monthly?
<Pianoman> i had all my anniversaries in the calendar as recurring appointments
<Pianoman> thay are all gone, in all views yes
<itnet7> If you got Help and About in Evolution, what version does it say you're running?
<Pianoman> 2.30.3
<Pianoman> should be the latest
<itnet7> Yeah, just making sure you and I were running the same version
<Pianoman> yep
<itnet7> when did you upgrade? Have they ever appeared since the upgrade?
<Pianoman> on 10.10
<Pianoman> never saw them since
<itnet7> Pianoman: Let me ask around a bit, I don't see any real specific debugging for calendar.
<itnet7> can you swing in tomorrow night?
<Pianoman> ok thank you very much
<itnet7> no problem
<Pianoman> it is getting late i might have to leave soon
<itnet7> cool
<itnet7> You can e-mail me at itnet7atubuntudotcom
<itnet7> if you want
<itnet7> in case you can't get in here tomorrow
<itnet7> and I will ask around
<Pianoman> am sending a test email now
<itnet7> k
<Pianoman> i have another little problem you might be able to suggest a solution
<itnet7> Got it!
<itnet7> ok
<itnet7> what is your little problem? Hopefully I can help you with that
<Pianoman> in my browsers, Chromium or Firefox, i cannot see some of the flash player apps running, sometimes it is a movie
<itnet7> Are you running 64-bit?
<Pianoman> i dont think so
<Pianoman> that problem started about 1 week ago after some upgrades
<itnet7> Do you know which version of flashplayer you have installed?
<Pianoman> no
<itnet7> I am trying to find an easy way of finding it
<itnet7> System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager....
<itnet7> in the Quick Search put flash
<Pianoman> done
<itnet7> in the check column click the very top of the column box to sort and show installed apps
<itnet7> two to the left from "Package"
<Pianoman> adobe 10.1.103.64-1maverick1
<itnet7> is that installed version, or latest
<Pianoman> konqueror 4.4.5.1
<itnet7> Oh
<itnet7> you're using kde?
<Pianoman> no???
<Pianoman> am i?
<itnet7> well
<itnet7> konqueror is the kde browser
<Pianoman> well? i am laughin here alone at my computer
<itnet7> ROFL
<Pianoman> did i install something i was not supposed to?
<itnet7> Oh
<itnet7> you were reading the description at the bottom?
<itnet7> Konqueror
<itnet7> ?
<Pianoman> i sorted the flash packages by installed version
<Pianoman> top one says Konqueror 4:4.5.1-oubuntu4
<itnet7> Well, My flash version is outdated, let me upgrade it and see if mine breaks too
<itnet7> is your terminal still open?
<itnet7> can you type: uname -a
<Pianoman> but i have many other packages installed: gnash, klash, flashplugin
<Pianoman> yes
<Pianoman> done
<itnet7> can you paste it here
<itnet7> the output
<Pianoman> Linux denis-laptop 2.6.35-22-generic-pae #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 22:16:51 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<itnet7> Have you ever installed Ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Pianoman> who knows lol
<itnet7> use the quick search
<itnet7> and check :-)
<Pianoman> dont know how?
<itnet7> In the synaptic manager where you were just looking at Flash stuff, enter: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<itnet7> instead
<Pianoman> yes installed version 42
<itnet7> I think that there could be some conflicts with the other versions of flash stuff, like gnash in particular
<itnet7> let me do a little research
<itnet7> and I will e-mail you tomorrow!
<Pianoman> ok
<Pianoman> good night
<itnet7> ttys!
<itnet7> goodnight!
<Pianoman> it is almost 11h30 here
<itnet7> same here, do you live in Florida?
<Pianoman> Québec
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> coolbeans!
<itnet7> ttys
<itnet7> bbl
<itnet7> Bryanstein: ping
<czajkowski> mhall119: I miss blake 
<Klutz> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=1969&tag=nl.e101
<Klutz> How is this going to change Ubuntu.... One asks wonderingly?
<maxolasersquad> Klutz: It won't meen anything for a long time.  I would expect this work to take at least two years.
<maxolasersquad> It's a pretty ballsy move.  It'll be something to see how they plan on pulling it off.
<Klutz> So this means nothing...  Then what was he trying to say?      This comes on the heels of Mark Shuttleworth’s recent announcement that 11.04 would see Ubuntu leave behind the GNOME Shell in favor of Ubuntu Unity. That was a tiny drop in the bucket compared to this latest consideration.
<Klutz> If you have to compile from source every program you install then this will not be an easy distro to put on your friends or Grandmas computer...
<maxolasersquad> Klutz: The move to Unity is big, but manageable.
<maxolasersquad> The move away from X is huge.  If Ubuntu is really going to ship without X, then that will be a really big deal.  At this point one can only speculate what the full implications are of this.
<maxolasersquad> To make that a reality will take a huge amount of work.  Since that work has hardly begun, and since it will be a long time before we begin to even see Alpha snapshots of an X-less Ubuntu, then for right now it just means business as usual.
<maxolasersquad> Klutz: Nobody has a vision in which an end-user will need to compile anything from source.
<maxolasersquad> Nobody within Canonical has that vision for Ubuntu.
<Klutz> Drivers will not be an issue?
<maxolasersquad> Drivers will be a big issue, and a really big risk IMO.  If the basis of the Windowing system requires the graphics card, and its accompanying driver to have certain feature support, then I'm really curious what they are planning to do when that doesn't exist.
<itnet7> Klutz: Canonical cannot control what proprietary vendors do in support of their hardware now, and it was a fight to get to this point, but if you notice "smart" vendors are coming on board. Intel, HP, Broadcom (on future cards). I would say that even with Canonical's plans to live on the cutting edge with Wayland, if it doesn't pan out (Which I am not doubting it will pan out) they will adjust.
<Klutz> Then this just might be like installing Xubuntu... It may look differently but it is just the windows manager? Am I understanding it correctly?
<itnet7> I am not sure how they plan to begin implementing it, but am excited in anticipation
<itnet7> I noticed that there are some PPA's right now, but am waiting for a little more documentation to play around any myself
<maxolasersquad> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu all use the same same Windows Manager, X.
<maxolasersquad> I think at this point we can only speculate how it will change the appearance.
<maxolasersquad> It may be one of those things that nobody directly notices the difference.  One may only notice a more responsive system.
<Klutz> I thought ICEwm was the manager?
<itnet7> You have to remember. In all of this out of anyone, Mark has the largest investment, and has the most to stand to lose. I don't think he's looking at this like an experiment. I honestly believe that he feels it is the direction we need to move in order to become even more of a force to be reckoned with.
<Klutz> along with several others?
<maxolasersquad> The same way one doesn't "notice" a new kernel.
<itnet7> Klutz: it's the graphics presentation layer
<itnet7> or server if you will
<itnet7> not a Window Manager thing
<Pianoman> itnet7, good morning
<Klutz> SO ICEwm and Gnome are both at the Presentation layer together?
<itnet7> Hey there Pianoman 
<itnet7> Klutz: doublechecking my layers, give me a moment
<Klutz> Programers Do Not Throw Sausage Pizza Away?
<itnet7> I remember it Phil Donahue never televizes sick people anymore
<itnet7> that wasn't what I meant
<itnet7> I was just checking the granular differences
<Klutz> itnet7: if you use my  phrase you might get your phrase... Nice combo...
<itnet7> :-)
<Klutz> So essentially everyone is saying stay tuned for the Alphas and the Betas that will start showing up around February...
<itnet7> I would have to say they are both at the the Presentation layer, but Wayland will be running first regardless of the desktop manager, just as X-server is now
<itnet7> Klutz: I don't think they will be available until after 11.04
<itnet7> I think there are 2 separate things
<itnet7> Unity on the desktop
<itnet7> then the move towards wayland
<itnet7> I am only going by what I have read though
<itnet7> Timeframes are difficult. I’m sure we could deliver *something* in six months, but I think a year is more realistic for the first images that will be widely useful in our community.
<itnet7> ^^ Mark Shuttleworth's Blog ^^
<Klutz> ok... Thanks everyone for your input... 
<Klutz> gotta go...
<dantalizing> mhall119: i'm not going to senchaconf
<mhall119> didn't think so
<DammitJim> dammit windows!
<reya276> hello everyonr
<reya276> *everyone
<reya276> Is anyone having issues stating that updates can't be made due to insecure packages
<reya276> everytime I have to do updates some updates are held back due to some insecure packages
<reya276> is anyone here today?
<reya276> How can I fix this issue? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528873/
<mhall119> reya276: wait and try again
<reya276> no this is has been happening for a very long time now, is not a wait and see issue because is every single time
<reya276> something seems to be wrong with a config or something
<reya276> I even disabled or removed some of the repositories that may have not had keys
<reya276> and that did not seem to solve the issue
<reya276> this is also a clean install not an upgrade
<mhall119> it's a DNS error 
<mhall119> for the security. domains anyway
<reya276> maybe there is something I'm doing on my end that is causing my router to block it, because it happens in every PC in my home
<mhall119> you can try finding local mirrors
<mhall119> that's what I do, I use USF's servers
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Make sur eyou can ping archive.canonical.com
<reya276> USF
<reya276> ok I changed it to that lets see if it works, thanks
<mhall119> USF==University of South Florida
<reya276> ok now only this happend http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528892/
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Can you do the following: wget http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg
<reya276> maxolasersquad thanks
<maxolasersquad> Did it download?
<reya276> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<reya276> Length: 189 [application/octet-stream]
<reya276> Saving to: `Release.gpg'
<reya276> 100%[======================================>] 189         --.-K/s   in 0s      
<reya276> 2010-11-09 15:46:01 (29.7 MB/s) - `Release.gpg' saved [189/189]
<reya276> but again I got this W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'dl.google.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<reya276> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<maxolasersquad> Weird.  My Googling indicates that this would mean the apt was unable to download that file.
<reya276> now I got this
<reya276> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ftp.usf.edu:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<mhall119> sounds like DNS resolution is failing
<mhall119> can you nslookup ftp.usf.edu
<reya276> oh oh
<reya276> Non-authoritative answer:
<reya276> Name:	ftp.usf.edu
<reya276> Address: 131.247.254.5
<mhall119> looks right
<reya276> yeap but I still get this now W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ftp.usf.edu:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<reya276> I think something else is wrong
<reya276> because I do receive updates and I can download them just not when I do sudo apt-get update
<reya276> like when update manager comes up notifying me that there are update
<reya276> s
<reya276> see now I'm getting this W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<reya276> funny when I do an nslookup on that address it comes back fine as well
<reya276> Non-authoritative answer:
<reya276> Name:	archive.canonical.com
<reya276> Address: 91.189.88.33
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-10
<ShawnR> i don't suppose anyone else here has had issues with pidgin freezing up on them lately?
<Chloric> evening guys
<Bryanstein> Chloric, you get that data off?
<Chloric> what data?
<Chloric> elaborate, sorry
<Bryanstein> Chloric, I thought you had a drive that needed to be recovered
<Chloric> oh yeah. we got most of what we wanted. the rest we'll try for another day
<Chloric> i tried installing ubuntu this morning and it wouldnt installl
<Chloric> so yeah, just best to stick to a livecd
<Chloric> sorry, im exhausted, was bombing ramps at this new 9 story parking garage with banked turns and a steep exit ramp
<DammitJim> morning
<reya276> Hello everyone
<reya276> what's cooking today?
<reya276> any news on anything special non-special
<reya276> or should I brew up one of Rey's special arguments LOL...LOL
<reya276> man they need to like make a TOAD MYSQL manager for Ubuntu
<reya276> the one they got for Winjunk is awesome!
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Today is national quiet day.
 * mhall119 never used toad
<mhall119> I use SQL Developer for Oracle, and the MySQL GUI tools for Mysql
<maxolasersquad> The best GUI tool for Linux I've used is SQL Developer.
<reya276> maxolasersquad, national quiet day LOL...Awesome!
<maxolasersquad> I find Toad's interface to be waaaay too busy.
<reya276> hey but you can trim it
<reya276> I made it look exactly like Enterprise manager for SQL 2000
<maxolasersquad> I'd really like to see a PyGTK database tool.
<maxolasersquad> The DBMS tool market really sucks.  Lots of half-baked products that cost a ton of money.
<reya276> yeah I agree
<reya276> but I hear that QT is making a big splash with their IDE and ease of use right along the VB of Linux dare I say
<maxolasersquad> The QT demo at UDS was pretty impressive.
<reya276> so someone may create one in QT
<reya276> I just want one that works well at this point regardless who makes it
<reya276> and with what
<reya276> you can run Navicat Studio for MYSQL through WINE but for me that is not an option
<reya276> I wonder if Toad MYSQL manager would run on CrossOver Office I bought that to run Office 2007 and the darn thing works very well
<mhall119> what's wrong with mysql-query-browser?
<reya276> mhall119, no GUI query/views designer, not everyone likes to code everything
<mhall119> you don't?
<mhall119> :(
<reya276> although I'm using the MYSQL Workbench and they got some cool things going
<reya276> not when it comes to extremely complex views/queries, thanks but no thanks
<yanni94> hello, can anyone help me figure out a printer issue?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-11
<reya276> Hey has anyone used Centrify before?
<reya276> and do you need a Windows Active Directory Server?
<reya276> ah darn it never mind you still need AD, damn it I want to get rid of Windows Server altogether!
<dorgan> whats a good load average to keep a box under?
<katyl> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<katyl> Good run through of load. <.70 seems to be the good answer.
<dorgan> so having a load average that bumps up to between 1.5 and 2.5 is bad?
<dorgan> actually its a multi-core system so staying under 3.5 is probably ideal...correct?
<mhall119> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yo mhall119
<mhall119> zoopster: what does rackspace use for their cloud?
<zoopster> what do you mean
<mhall119> is it Eucalyptus, OpenStack, UEC?
<zoopster> it's rackspace
<mhall119> their own?
<zoopster> yes
<zoopster> it's a xen dom0 customized approach similar to EC2
<zoopster> they built a api
<zoopster> they will convert to openstack novacc soon...it's being tested now, but it's not ready
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I'm presenting to my department at 11 about ubuntu's cloud offering and other things I learned at UDS
<zoopster> very cool mhall119 good luck...
<zoopster> I just got back from the openstack summit
<zoopster> good stuff
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> not that I think I'm going to make them go right out and buy Ubuntu servers
<mhall119> but hopefully I'll at least make them start thinking about the benefits of an internal cloud
<zoopster> good deal...share how it goes!
<mhall119> will do
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dorgan: I'll be back in an hour or so, meeting time
<dorgan> mhall119: we use rackspace cloud and love it
<dorgan> just wanted to say that :)
<mhall119> dorgan: ok, thanks
<mhall119> zoopster: so it went pretty well
<mhall119> our director seemed interested and was asking what we would have to do to start evaluating cloud tech
<mhall119> our biggest issue will probably be that we're invested in RedHat right now
<dorgan> why not go with centOS then?
<dorgan> or is more of a support contract length type issue?
<mhall119> I'm not sure of the reasons, but likely it's support
<mhall119> for not going to CentOS
<mhall119> it'll be a barrier to Ubuntu just because it'll be a change
<dorgan> gotcha...
<dorgan> well like I said we are using rackspace cloud for a couple of our SaaS solutions and we love it...(knock on wood) havent had any server downtime...from time to time their control is slow...but overall its a great service and I was very impressed by the speed of servers
<reya276> hello everyone
<dorgan> mhall119: there is also these guys....http://www.gigenetcloud.com   we're thinking of trying them
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 i texted u yest. did u received it?
<zoopster> mhall119: glad to hear it went well...happy to work with you on fodder to show the move away from RH/CentOS is justifiable
<zoopster> mhall119: for that matter you can run centos as guests in UEC easily
<zoopster> dorgan: everyone and their brother has a "cloud" solution...gigenetcloud appears to be simply managed virtualization. Really only Rackspace and EC2 have true cloud offerings
<dorgan> anyone else agree with zoopsters last statement...not sure how rackspacecloud is a true cloud and gigenetcloud isnt
<dorgan> maybe someone can enlightenme
<reya276> what is the buttons combination at boot time to get to CLI for some reason my GDM is not showing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-12
<Chloric> evening guys
<dorgan> so everyone set for Senchacon??
<dorgan> oops wrong channel
<Chat8742> orlando 31 male here 
<chloric> wrong IRC
<Chat8742> anyo
<Chat8742> this BB app sucks 
<mhall119> bb app?
<MichelleQ1> I dunno... bulletin board?  
<reya276> Morning everyone
<reya276> Is it just me or is everyone in the community a bit bummed about the changes Mark S. has been making for the future of Ubuntu, no more Rhythmbox, Gnome replace by Unity, X by wayland and probably something else towards having more MONO (.NET) stuff in it?
<reya276> Or maybe the reason why everyone has been so Quiet lately is due to being over worked if that is the case then I can totally understand I'm in that same boat right now feeling like I'm ready to crash, speaking of that my Work PC is acting real funny.
<reya276> How can I give it a good clean up does anyone have a safe guide as to how to do that. Bleach Bit is one option
<mhall119> reya276: depends on what you mean by cleanup
<reya276> well yesterday my display drivers started acting all crazy(I have the deafult drivers not proprietary ATI) and today the system is extremely slow for some reason and this machine is a beast
<mhall119> hmmm, did you get an x.org update?
<reya276> well I did that reset command dpkg-resetconfig etc...
<reya276> but now everytime I logout it says my X config is messed up
<reya276> oh man Remmina for Terminal Servers Connection is awesome, works flawless
<reya276> GnomeRDP can suck it, be Gone from my Desktop
<reya276> ok now lets see if my X issues where fixed
<reya276> yeap it seems that the X issue is fixed no more error msg at login/logout
<maxolasersquad> Anyone see this. http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-November/145273.html
<maxolasersquad> It looks like Fedora believes Wayland is the way to go as well.
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> so it is
<mhall119> zoopster: morning
<zoopster> hi mhall119
<mhall119> zoopster: so after talking with my manager, it seems that using Ubuntu is going to be a harder sell than implementing a cloud
<mhall119> the company is trying to standardize on a single distro, and right now it's redhat
<zoopster> that's a interesting excuse
<zoopster> what other os's are in use?
<mhall119> Windows server
<mhall119> that's it for servers that I know of
<zoopster> only one flavor?
<mhall119> though I'm sure there's some mainframes and ancient AIX boxes running around somewhere
<zoopster> right
<mhall119> only RHEL as far as I know
<zoopster> for linux
<mhall119> don't know what version of Windows Server
<mhall119> will UEC run non-Linux OSes?
<zoopster> uec is a product specific to ubuntu
<zoopster> you can run eucalyptus on rhel
<mhall119> I meant guest OS
<zoopster> sure
<zoopster> we don't support windows on it, but it will run
<mhall119> ok, if they can run Windows and RHEL instances as the guests, they might be okay with Ubuntu on the hosts
<zoopster> an upsell the enterprise version will provide windows guest support
<mhall119> enterprise UEC?
<zoopster> basically, yes
<mhall119> are they different software, or just different support levels?
<zoopster> it's additional software to the open core
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> they might go for that
<mhall119> do you know if Oracle supports running their DB products in the cloud?
<zoopster> they do on EC2
<zoopster> I don't know about private
<zoopster> but expect they treat it as virtualization
<mhall119> do they provide images, or just support it if you do it?
<mhall119> I think Moffitt will go for at least a pilot project
<dantalizing> run oracle in a vm and pay them for all the cpus on the hardware anyway ... win!  not!
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> we were discussing what to do with out MySQL installs yesterday
<dantalizing> mariadb?
<mhall119> I heard rumor that InnoDB is going to be dropped from the free version
<mhall119> yeah, mariadb is my preference
<dantalizing> i think dorgan is using mariadb
<mhall119> but my manager says Moffitt will probably pay for the commercial MySQL+InnoDB
<dantalizing> you should talk to him
<mhall119> we're already throwing support money at Oracle, why not
<dantalizing> but you'll end up on a dead platform ... mysql is dead, lets face it
<mhall119> yeah, that's what I told him
<mhall119> and he agrees
<mhall119> but, the DBAs and purchasing people all like Oracle
<mhall119> so they'll be just as happy to require us to move our apps to it
<dantalizing> boo
<mhall119> yeah
<zoopster> mhall119: there are ec2 images for some oracle technology
<zoopster> I thought the innodb discussion was a misunderstanding of the conversation
<zoopster> so you use various flavors of sql db's what's the difference in rhel vs ubuntu?
<mhall119> zoopster: they'd like us to use only Oracle and MS SQL
<mhall119> we're bucking the trend using MySQL already
<zoopster> yeesh
<mhall119> we're already being encouraged to use Oracle for any new projects
<zoopster> I guess your company has a big IT budget to waste
<mhall119> I guess so :(
<mhall119> I'm trying to convince my manager that it's better to ask forgiveness than permission, and build out an Ubuntu+Django+MySQL cloud product on the cheap
<zoopster> here's some proof points that ubuntu is best of breed for cloud deployments - http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2010/11/11/does-the-operating-system-still-matter-part-4/
<dantalizing> nice, fedora switching to wayland also ... someday
<zoopster> and I saw where ubuntu has more than that much share in rackspace as well
<dantalizing> zoopster: thats awesome ... rackspace started off as such a redhat place
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping pong
<maxolasersquad> We are running into the Oracle-license-by-core problem.
<maxolasersquad> We want to put our new development in 11g, and keep our old systems in 10g.  But the cost of 11G on our five-core server is astonishing to say the least.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone in here planning on picking up a Boxee Box?
<maxolasersquad> http://www.boxee.tv/buy
<dorgan> anyone know if facebook has an icons available?
<dorgan> i am looking to use a fcacebook icon on a customers site...but want to use the image from facebook itself
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: http://facebookicon.net/
<maxolasersquad> "We have no permission to use their trademark and we are in no way competing with their website or business model. All icons/buttons available on this site are the result of user submissions."
<maxolasersquad> http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like may be helpful as well, depending on what you are trying to do.
<dorgan> i am just looking for a little facebook icon to put next to a link :)
<dorgan> but I would like it to be hosted by facebook
<maxolasersquad> Are you looking to link to their facebook profile?
<maxolasersquad> Looking around their site, I don't see any good way to use an official Facebook image, hosted by facebook, that they are officially sanctioning.
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude!! how's it going?? I texted you the other day... have you received my sms?
<zoopster> dorgan: did you look here? http://www.facebook.com/badges/
<zoopster> dorgan: and here's the plugin links http://developers.facebook.com/plugins
<dorgan> yeah problem with that stuff is its all javascript I just want an image
<dorgan> and its going to have to look good @ 20 x 20
<Chat6761> wassup
<Chat6761> orlando
<zoopster> what about a google search for images dorgan?
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: He's looking for an official image hosted by Facbook, which I don't think he's going to find.
<zoopster> agreed other than consuming their tools  which link to their logo's you are correct
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/
<maxolasersquad> "We generally do not allow the use of the Facebook logo. If you would like to request special permission for a specific use, please work with your Facebook business contact." - http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/logos.php
<maxolasersquad> However in there is an "f" logo that you can use.
<maxolasersquad> However you need to download and host it locally.  The good news is that using height and widht, making it shows as a 20x20 image should be really easy.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-13
<OMG_3AM> hi all, does anyone know cue\ape player for linux? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-14
<Fyrboy5> Hello
<Fyrboy5> Quit: Quit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-07
<bluebomber> Hahahaha! That reminds me: I have to update my blog post to mention that terrible candy.
<bluebomber> Does anyone remember or know the man from The Linux Foundation that works on OpenPrinting? We talked with him awhile Wednesday night during the classic movie event.
<itnet7> Til
<itnet7> bluebomber: https://launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter
<bluebomber> Till Kamppeter?
<bluebomber> Yeah, oh yeah.
<bluebomber> I thought so. I just checked the event's RSVP list. :)
<bluebomber> Thanks, itnet7 
<itnet7> I will be back in a but going to do some quick updates on my irssi server and then begin using tmux
<itnet7> no problem
<itnet7> bbiab
<itnet7> So, for everyone currently using screen/irssi/byobu.... You should really check out tmux
<mhall119> what does tmux offer?
<govatent> hello everyone 
<bluebomber> Hi, govatent.
<govatent> hey 
<govatent> whats up
<bluebomber> Not much, but speaking of tmux/screen, can someone explain how these terminal multiplexers are working with regard to detaching/reattaching processes from a terminal?
<bluebomber> I didn't know you could do that with processes. I'm assuming detaching is different from running a process as a background job.
<govatent> i am learning this soon myself. been wanting to do it on my server
<bluebomber> I see what purpose they serve, but I want to know the technical details underneath.
<bluebomber> :)
<bluebomber> ...anyone?
<bluebomber> K, time to go grab a refill on my chai.
<maxh> http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/florida-roads-go-by-many-names-8212-too-many-some-say/1200393 Isn’t it great how our state legislature have fixed problems like poverty, bad schools, environmental issues, and lack of money to important programmes, and are now able to focus on regulating dedications?
<bluebomber> maxh: Yes. I'm so glad that we live in a state with proper priorities.
<dorgan> where can i get pycon manager?
<thinkjson> mhall119: LinkedIn is convinced that I should know Mackenzie Morgan. Do you know her personally?
<thinkjson> oh, and hi by the way ;-)
<maxolasersquad> thinkjson: I believe she is a MOTU.
<dorgan> maxolasersquad: MOTU?
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: Master of the Universe.
<maxolasersquad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<maxolasersquad> https://launchpad.net/~motu/+members
<maxolasersquad> So if you have some Ubuntu peeps in linked.in, then that would probably explain it.
<thinkjson> cool
<thinkjson> I guess I should meet her eventually
<mhall119> thinkjson: too bad linkedin didn't convince you of this a week ago
<mhall119> she was in Orlando for UDS
<mhall119> but yet, I know her personally
<mhall119> she goes by maco on IRC
<thinkjson> mhall119: ah ok. I've met maco before on IRC. Didn't know that was her real name.
<thinkjson> so true - http://xkcd.com/963/
<DammitJim> is it overdue?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-08
<govatent> for the lulz, i am going to a microsoft hosted phone 7 launch event thingy in miami this Wednesday. I am going with a few android users. I won't troll to hard. 
<chloric> Planet Linux Cafe is absolute BOSS
<chloric> the owners are wonderful people
<ghuru> hey govatent
<crashsystems> hello florida
<crashsystems> http://boingboing.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/3d-street-art-sarasota.jpg
<ghuru> crashsystems i saw that
<ghuru> pretty awesome
<crashsystems> oops, wrong channel
<crashsystems> indeed
<govatent> hello everyone
<itnet7> Hey there govatent, I am heading out to the gym for lunch, but wanted to say "Hey"
<govatent> hey :)
<govatent> i am working on a debian server today 
<itnet7> govatent: Sweet!!
<govatent> I am going to the linux cafe thing on thursday with chris
<govatent> he says the owners are from Argentina 
<itnet7> That place looks like it could be really fun!!
<govatent> We will talk with the owners about using their place once a month for ubuntu hour 
<itnet7> I am looking forward to checking it out sometime, but won't be able to this weekend due to being on call
<govatent> anyways take care. ill catch you when you get back from lunch. ill be on irc till 3 very likely 
<roaksoax> itnet7: did you write?
<govatent> hey roaksoax 
<roaksoax> hey govatent 
<govatent> how's ubuflu
<roaksoax> ahhh
<roaksoax> well
<roaksoax> its there
<govatent> I am almost over it. finally!
<govatent> a lot of people got sick 
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> it's usual thing
<roaksoax> at UDS'
<govatent> I need help trying to fix something. someone changed the /var owner to a user account and now this system is freaking out. i tried setting the owner back to root. but it did not help. what else could i do? 
<raubvogel> govatent: would it be there are files and directories inside that  /var still with the wrong ownership?
<govatent> yea i am sure of that 
<govatent> chown was done with -r 
<govatent> i think i might have figured it out now though 
<govatent> yup i figured it out. cookies for me
<raubvogel> So what was the solution?
<govatent> it was a few files i still had to fix permissions on
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<cosmicpizza> how to supress the password in gadmin proftpd in order to every people access to my ftp server ???
<cosmicpizza>  and the username too ?
<balloons> you want an open ftp server?
<balloons> just have it be anonymous
<cosmicpizza> my ftp server is already open
<raubvogel> cosmicpizza: if it is anonymous, you just have in the motd for protftpd a message saying enter whatever as password
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-09
<OneSr> Hello guys :)  help-me -> http://OneSr.zeekler.com thx
<chloric> good evening florida
<maxolasersquad> B&N is asking the justice department to look into Microsoft's patent trolling behavior.  http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-08/barnes-noble-urges-u-s-regulators-to-probe-microsoft-on-mobile-patents.html
<zoopster> funny thing is someone wrote an article about MS's behavior of late...if they cannot copy successfully they will attempt to litigate a win
<maxolasersquad> With the success of the Zune and Windows Mobile it's just about the only thing they have left.
<maxolasersquad> Like the thugs in Mexico resorting to kidnappings and extortions.
<zoopster> success of windows mobile? um...it's not successful
<zoopster> oh
<zoopster> nevermind
<zoopster> misread it
<zoopster> yes...agree maxolasersquad
<mianosm> Apple is the same way, can't 'innovate' anymore - better litigate!
<mianosm> Funny that food/clothes can be copied for functionality/preference, but other things can not. :(
<zoopster> mianosm: heh...even food copying is being litigated these days
<mianosm> zoopster: really? I heard about the honeycrisp apples deal, but there is other stuff going on too now?
<zoopster> mianosm: like this one...http://www.organicconsumers.org/Monsanto/farmerssued.cfm around genetic engineering
<zoopster> haven't seen much recently, but there was a movie made about it a few years back
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: Food Inc http://www.foodincmovie.com/
<DammitJim> +1 maxolasersquad 
<DammitJim> the problem I have after watching that documentary is that it's very hard to make ends meet because of the price differences
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: The massive subsidies that go into "mainstreem" food do make it hard to buy other stuff.
<maxolasersquad> We do it where we can.
<DammitJim> that's right... 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-10
<dedalux> Hi
<zus> dantalizing,  heya
<zus> is there an ubuntu-us-fl G+ page?
<zoopster> zus: yes...search for ubuntu florida
<zus> hey zoopster  thanks
<zoopster> zus: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105170995860560250368
<zus> cool even quicker lol....
<zus> im zus as well in G+ who ever is on the loco team page...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-11
<govatent> hey guys. is anyone online? 
<govatent> I want to say, the linux cafe in miami is SUPER GREAT!!!!!
<govatent> Cloric speaking: Of course it is =)
<chloric> evening!
<maxolasersquad_h> Evening dude
<chloric> Hey david
<chloric> Alan and I were at the Linux Cafe today
<chloric> we spent 5 hours straight before we realized it was late
<govatent> hey chloric !
<govatent> I have not seen you in forever! 
<govatent> I just got home. drive took forever.
<chloric> ah snap, govatent is here =/
<govatent> :P
<govatent> I am starting to rave about the cafe online
<govatent> hey bluebomber 
<bluebomber> Hey, govatent 
<bluebomber> What's up?
<govatent> whats up
<govatent> bluebomber: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys9fNqQr3L4
<maxolasersquad_h> So what is the Linux Cafe?
<bluebomber> No friggin' way!
<bluebomber> Also, everyone, in case you haven't been keeping on top of things: http://www.americancensorship.org/
<govatent> These people opened up a small cafe aimed at teaching people about linux while being a cafe 
<govatent> it has more linux swag than you can think of 
<govatent> computers running every distro known to mankind 
<govatent> android pos, 2 google tvs 
<govatent> a very nice roomy space 
<govatent> we are going to help the owners setup installfest and linux meetups once a month or more. 
<govatent> the owners are very cool 
<govatent> bluebomber, thanks for that link 
<maxolasersquad_h> bluebomber: ++
<govatent> lol i forgot about the ++
<govatent> maxolasersquad_h, you should check it out once we get our meetings going 
<govatent> give you and the family a reason to visit miami :)
<bluebomber> I want to see it, too!
<govatent> bluebomber, i love how angry birds did a promotion for the candy 
<bluebomber> Sounds like a neat idea.
<bluebomber> Yeah, I enjoyed the video. Thanks.
<govatent> i really wish i would have gotten that new version of the candy 
<govatent> the angry birds really sold it
<govatent> i gotta start promoting the cafe so people know about it. 
<govatent> My first step is to have a learn what linux day event thing 
<bluebomber> I came in near the end of this conversation; is this cafe open yet?
<govatent> yup
<bluebomber> Sweet!
<govatent> its amazing 
<bluebomber> Website?
<govatent> i want to help the owners 
<govatent> yea one second ill get link
<bluebomber> Oh! You're not an owner or a manager of it, either?!
<bluebomber> (OTHER PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT GNU/LINUX?!)
<bluebomber> :P
<govatent> http://planetlinuxcaffe.com/
<govatent> the owner is a very deep *nix lover 
<maxolasersquad_h> .swf --
<bluebomber> Wow. Creative menu item names.
<bluebomber> :)
<govatent> lol
<govatent> give them some love 
<bluebomber> I would if I could. They don't have a store link.
<bluebomber> By the way, O'Reilly gave me a free ebook today for emailing them. They're a pretty classy outfit, speaking of giving love to companies.
<maxolasersquad_h> I purchase all my tech books from O'Reilly.
<bluebomber> Ditto. And up until now they've been physical. O'Reilly's web store lets you register your physical books and upgrade to eBooks at a deep discount. Right now it only costs $5.
<maxolasersquad_h> You should tell them to build their website on open technologies.
<bluebomber> Upgrade to DRM-free eBooks in 5+ formats*
<maxolasersquad_h> Yeah, I only by DRM free e-books now for my tech stuffs.
<bluebomber> maxh: Linux cafe or O'Reilly?
<maxolasersquad_h> Linux Cafe
<govatent> lol
<bluebomber> Yeah, and the kicker is that it appears that only the first page is flash...
<bluebomber> :-/
<bluebomber> Maybe you can show your love by designing them a better website in X/HTML5, govatent. You'd only need about ten minutes.
<govatent> if i knew how to code 
<govatent> i would do it
<bluebomber> You mean HTML isn't included among the 1042 languages you know?
<govatent> lol
<bluebomber> Would this kind of project be a suitable subject for a codejam?
<maxolasersquad_h> govatent: Just use Microsoft Visual Studio dude.
<bluebomber> I've never been to one of those.
<bluebomber> lol@ maxh 
<maxolasersquad_h> If you could just get the image he is using (or just use a screenshot, it would be pretty easy to replace in HTML.
<bluebomber> "Yeah, hey, Linux dudes, get away from proprietary stuff. Use Microsoft software instead."
<govatent> :P
<bluebomber> I'm pretty proficient in HTML, but not the HTML5-specific additions.
<bluebomber> I'm eager to learn them, though.
<maxolasersquad_h> Lots of it is pretty simple, the HTML part of HTML5 stuffs.
<bluebomber> Also, I'll leave this here: http://mnachtig.blog.usf.edu/?p=306
<maxolasersquad_h> http://www.html5rocks.com/en/ is a good starting place.
<govatent> bluebomber, sweet!
<bluebomber> I think I'm more excited about CSS3 than X/HTML5, to be honest.
<bluebomber> But that may just be the designer in me speaking.
<govatent> oh i went to a raving club microsoft event last night on south beach. omg..that was the saddest event i have ever been to. 
<maxolasersquad_h> There's some cool stuff like <input type="email">
<maxolasersquad_h> Which is dead simple, but brings lots of love to people on mobile devices.
<bluebomber> maxh: I....... see...... ugggggggh, that just reeks of custom tag nonsense.
<maxolasersquad_h> And datalists make autocompletion easy.  Though some cool stuff like that still isn't getting any support.
<bluebomber> BUT, I'm not going to form a judgment just yet.
<bluebomber> I need to learn more about all the additions.
<maxolasersquad_h> It's not a custom tag, it's a standard input type that hints to the browser to act accordingly, saving one from all sorts of Javascript ugliness.
<bluebomber> It isn't a custom tag, but that example, along with many of the frequently touted new element types, remind me of them.
<bluebomber> Nevertheless, that slideshow was pretty amazing.
<bluebomber> Well, whoa.
<maxolasersquad_h> The real fun is in the new Javascript and client-side abilities.
<bluebomber> Wait, I guess I was assuming that was all HTML5.
<govatent> guys, its been a long day. i am going to pass out 
<bluebomber> That still has a bunch of Javascript. BTW, why do we not call it ECMAscript?
<govatent> ill catch up with everyone later
<maxolasersquad_h> govatent: About to do the same when I get done reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<bluebomber> G'night gov'nah, err, govatent.
<bluebomber> :)
<govatent> lol. night everyone 
<govatent> have fun maxolasersquad_h :)
<maxolasersquad_h> A'ight, I'm off to bed too.  Y'alls take it easy.
<raubvogel> If i have a local user in my linux box, how do I make it belong to a group defined in ldap?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-12
<mhall119> itnet7: have you uploaded your pictures from the BBQ?
<mhall119> I need to write a blog post to make cjohnston and jcastro feel bad :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-13
<govatent> hello
<ImitatingReality> Hey people. ^_^
<ImitatingReality> Long time no see.
<ImitatingReality> Hey crashsystems1.
<crashsystems1> Hello
<ImitatingReality> Long time no see. ^_^
<crashsystems1> Indeed
<chloric> evening Florida
<chloric> anyone out there??
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-05
<zoopster> itnet7, good to see you...even if it's 2000 miles away. You're looking good. Didn't recognize you.
<itnet7> zoopster: hey there!
<itnet7> It was great to see you as well, We'll have catch up some time when there's a free weekend
<govatent> itnet7, HELLO
<itnet7> govatent: hey there!
<govatent> how was the trip? 
<itnet7> It was pretty good, got home around 10:30 PM last night
<govatent> wow crazy 
<govatent> i hope everyone up north is safe
<itnet7> Yeah, Began feeling a little jet lag. 
<govatent> oh yea. forgot about jet lag
<itnet7> I have heard from most of my family, and other than still having slight power issues it seems that they all did really well considering
<govatent> good to hear
<govatent> although i wish that for everyone up there. 
<govatent> I love that crossover deal you found. 
<govatent> I was debating about installing it though.
<itnet7> govatent: no worries
<itnet7> that was a good deal
<itnet7> it's good to install it, that way if someone comes up to you and needs help you have the experience
<itnet7> it's also good, so that you know what is out there, and the capabilities of Crossover vs. wine vs. cedega if you still have an account
<roaksoax> itnet7 how was the flight?
<govatent> roaksoax, HEY!!!! although i'm about to step away from the pc for a few mins
<roaksoax> hi govatent
<itnet7> roaksoax: the flight was good!
<roaksoax> itnet7 how about the last couplenof days there?
<itnet7> roaksoax: pretty good, Khairul and I went on a Canal Tour, it was pretty cool!! Then we walked around the City some more
<itnet7> the last day, I found the Crossfit gym, and did a workout with them. I was also able to find a geocache nearby
<itnet7> It was a pretty relaxing time
<roaksoax> cool
<roaksoax> were u able to find the xhocolates?
<itnet7> I didn't see anything that seemed like a good deal, and I was worried that they would not get here without smashing. I took back a lot of swag with me
<itnet7> Sorry
<stickystyle> Anyone know of a screen capture program that has a circular buffer? I need something to keep a rotating recording of the last 15min of computer usage for IT support  purposes. 
<stickystyle> I know the windows world has such software, and I could probably hack some CLI together to do it, but I'm looking for premade
<stickystyle> We run a in house developed application here, and the is a language barrier with me and the users. So if I could just *see* what they where doing prior to the issue, that would help tremendously. 
<itnet7> stickystyle: Danile (aka Lupine) created an application called pyscreenie
<itnet7> you can get it from his PPA
<itnet7> ppa:thelupine/ppa
<roaksoax> itnet7 nonworries better caude i grew fatter lol
<itnet7> I believe
<itnet7> ;-)
<itnet7> roaksoax: did you install ubuntu on your n7?
<stickystyle> itnet7: Yeah, that's almost there with what I want, periodically scheduled screenshots. I'll look at it, perhaps I can stitch together a MJEG when there is an issue. 
<stickystyle> Thanks for the pointer 
<itnet7> No problem hope it helps
<roaksoax> itnet7 nah... too slow :)
<itnet7> if you install zram-config it gets peppier and usable
<itnet7> bbl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-06
<vart> anybody in here? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-07
<robin1123> hello
<robin1123> Somebody?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-11
<govatent> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-06
<TomAstro> .
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-08
<TomAstro> any fellow FL folks here an Alsa/Pulse expert in reference to 13.10??
<TomAstro>  /msg NickServ identify 2013^Oct~06
<TomAstro> .
<govatent> I'm not. But i would not mind taking a crack at helping. Although I might be of no help i could try
<TomAstro> Is that to me?   
<TomAstro> @Govatent,  Was that inref to my call for help?
<meetingology> TomAstro: Error: "Govatent," is not a valid command.
<TomAstro> <Govatent>  Was that in ref to my call for help on the audio issue here?
<TomAstro> Just trying to figure out what happened between Ubuntu 13.04 /12.04 LTS and 13.10 that is causing HDMI and Digital surround 5.1 not showing up anymore in pavucontrol
<TomAstro> Can't seem to find anything up to date for this release.  all the old fixes do not have ant effect.
<TomAstro> any^ effect
<govatent> Sorry i had stepped away 
<govatent> yes, i want to try and help 
<govatent> TomAstro, 
<govatent> TomAstro, what sound card do you have?
<TomAstro> I was in another chat.   Thats my aplay info.http://pastebin.com/LSwdbvwt
<TomAstro> Its all on the MB  It worked fine with 12.04 1n3 13.04  13.10  No go.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-11-09
<TomAstro> Help Wanted... ex Broadcast Engineer looking for a good Audio Eng or equiv. to help fix HDMI output issue in Ubuntu 13.10 fresh install.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-11-05
<balloons> good morning Florida!
<Nothing_Much> good afternoon balloons
<balloons> hey Nothing_Much :-) 
<balloons> I forget you are in florida.. silly me!
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> will there be a party for 14.10 sometime this week or next?
<balloons> I've been out of state (like mhall119 !) and now that I'm back I'm moving. So no party plans atm for me.. Too crazy!
<balloons> that said, I thought the south florida folks where going to do somehting
<mhall119> I think they were planning something, yeah
<Nothing_Much> balloons: oh darn,
<Nothing_Much> also mhall119, pm'd you about something
<Nothing_Much> what'd I miss?
<Nothing_Much> oh well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-02
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I can't take any more days off for awhile... 
<ahoneybun> I was trying to see if I could leave friday and come back on sunday
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you still able to attend FOSSETCON?
<ahoneybun> yea yea
<ahoneybun> that's all good
<mhall119> awesome, we would miss you if you weren't there
<ahoneybun> thanks lol
<ahoneybun> I really would like to A. go to LA B, meet Bryan Lunduke
<ahoneybun> and everyone else too of course lol
<mhall119> you know, he used to come to Orlando once a year when they had OpenSuseCon there, sadly that's stopped
<ahoneybun> oh I think there was one last year right.?
<ahoneybun> something SUSE was going on 
<mhall119> there was a SuseCon, not an OpenSuseCOn
<ahoneybun> so I could leave friday at 6:30 pm or so and get there at 9pm or so, then leave on sunday at 2:30pm or so
<mhall119> aw, you're going to miss UbuCon then
<ahoneybun> XD if the days made any sense to the board lol
<ahoneybun> your thinking they will say yes to that anyway
<ahoneybun> what day is it? thur?
<mhall119> say yes to what?
<mhall119> yeah, thursday the 19th
<ahoneybun> yes to funding
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> 19th?
<ahoneybun> the thing starts on the 21
<mhall119> yes
<ahoneybun> I'm talking about SCALE
<ahoneybun> I'll be at fossetcon all the time
<mhall119> oh, SCaLE, ok, I was all confused
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<ahoneybun> I'm kinda your headling act for UbuCon lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 
<ahoneybun> I'm kinda your headling act for UbuCon mhall119 lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you're headlining for me?
<mhall119> I thought you were doing a short presentation
<ahoneybun> your trying to get 50mins or something?
<ahoneybun> right mhall119?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you can
<mhall119> i have the morning hours booked already
<mhall119> I was thinking of doing the afternoon as an unconference with a more flexible schedule, that way you don't have to be 50 minutes
<ahoneybun> ncei
<ahoneybun> *nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-03
<ahoneybun> mhall119: where do I go about the installer? the screenshots for a few apps are super old
<ahoneybun> rythmbox mostly
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-04
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm not sure, ask in #ubuntu-devel someone there would know
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I found a page about unity8's truck on LP so I'm downloading that now to try to build 
<ahoneybun> I'll see what breaks
<jck77> morning
<balloons> ahoneybun, you about?
<ahoneybun> am now balloons
<balloons> ahoneybun, the plasma mobile session never happened
<balloons> I was pinging to see if you knew him or not
<balloons> to see if he was around somewhere
<ahoneybun> knew who?
<ahoneybun> balloons: ^
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22634/plasma-mobile-a-brief-summary/
<balloons> David Edmundson
<ahoneybun> I've met him at Akademy
<balloons> He created the session, but I'm not sure if he knows how to run it, etc. I never had contact with him, not sure if someone else did or not
<ahoneybun> I'll see if he is around in #kde-devel
<ahoneybun> I pinged him
<balloons> what's his handle? we can reschedule the session tomorrow btw
<ahoneybun> d_ed
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> seems I've been put up for LC
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-05
<ahoneybun> I really wish I could go to the UOS abou the meetup for LoCo's
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have not added any Ubuntu Hour after this Saturday as we'll be in orlando and we can have a awesome dinner right :)
<mhall119> I hope so, we need to plan that
<ahoneybun> jck77: I'm going to kidnap you for the Ubuntu Hour this time
<jck77> ahoneybun: haha
<jck77> ahoneybun: not in fl 
<ahoneybun> what!
<jck77> doing some work up in GA
<ahoneybun> ohhh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-06
<DammitJim> guys, how are things coming along for Fossetcon?
<DammitJim> And what is this BSDA Exam?
<DammitJim> man, some of the talks that I am interested in are offered late on Friday
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can you join http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Florida-LoCo-Team
<ahoneybun> done
<mhall119> thanks, do you see a button to schedule an event?
<ahoneybun> schedule a meetup
<ahoneybun> yeo
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Florida-LoCo-Team/events/hrkbmlytpbkb/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: cool, no problems setting the event location?
<ahoneybun> not that I could tell
<ahoneybun> and the place was right
<ahoneybun> setting Delray Tech Space in loco.ubuntu.com was the wrong location
<mhall119> ahoneybun: thanks, we're the first loco team meetup on http://www.meetup.com/pro/ubuntu/ \o/
<ahoneybun> super cool
 * ahoneybun returns to his super secret project
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I've promoted you to co-organizer of the meetup group, that should let you change settings and information for the whole group
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-08
<jokersbox76> good morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-07
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> of course
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Gasp
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Hey, I just got home and it was on my desk
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Home, XD
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Neat!  Mine is supposed to be here tuesday
<floridagram2> <KMyers> http://wsvn.com/news/local/6-hospitalized-in-i-95-crash-in-pembroke-park-all-lanes-closed/
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Hrm.  It seems driving has become seriously safer in the past 10 years.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It used to be headline worthy if someone died.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> They had i96 shut down while we were dringing back
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent - you have the Ikea Bekant correct?
<floridagram2> <govatent> Nope. Jack or Matt I think may.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I have an extra white shelving unit up for grabs for it - @thumbs88 / @jadaba
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> woot finally got the livepatch thing enabled.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nivr
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> annoyingly enough though. When I first installed the snap. It keeped giving me an error when trying to enable it. I had to uninstall (unsnap?) it and reinstall(resnapped?) it to get it to work.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> well enable
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-08
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Nougat apk?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> My home screen feels so unorganized now.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Mine is very unoragnized
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'm on 7.1 atm
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thank goodness this Walmart did not have Google Home
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Hey All, Android Auto 2.0 is rolling out NOW
<floridagram2> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.projection.gearhead
<floridagram2> <KMyers> This is the build that does not need a dedicated head unit, you just use your phone ( @ahoneybun / @Ivoriesablaze )
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I downloaded the app but not seeing that yet
<floridagram2> <KMyers> What version does it say in your application?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It seems to be a staged rollout
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Android Auto 2.0.642303-release (arm) APK Download by Google Inc. - APKMirror … http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/android-auto/android-auto-2-0-642303-release-release/android-auto-2-0-642303-release-android-apk-download/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Here is a link to the 2.0 APK
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> K thanks
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm can't install it
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Make sure you are downloading the ARM build, not the x86_x64
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> You linked me the arm
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> It won't let me click install
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Try this one
<floridagram2> <KMyers> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/android-auto/android-auto-2-0-642303-release-release/android-auto-2-0-642303-release-android-apk-download/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> NVM, same link
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Not sure what is up with your phone, you may need to wait until it rolls out in the play store then
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Don't worry
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The Automate app is 10 times better
<floridagram2> <KMyers> How can you know that without trying Auto?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Does that have OK google support?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It does indeed
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Wow
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Yup, it does look sexy
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @itnet7
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Hey there
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Read above
<floridagram2> <KMyers> The new Android Auto 2.0 was released today, you don't need the head unit if you don't want it
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Well I kind of like the fact that it does the charging and everything from the Unit
<floridagram2> <itnet7> I will read hold on
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @itnet7, Basically Android Auto 2.0 does not need a dedicated head unit. Just a basic phone holder and hopefully a car charger to keep it charged. You likely have both already
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I don't think it looks good
<floridagram2> <itnet7> Let me see what it looks like if I can get it installed
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That does
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Reboot fixed it @KMyers
<floridagram2> <itnet7> It looks really good, I will check it out and see how it goes
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Mine didn't update
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Nevermind, downloaded the apk and it worked
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 shirt fits nice
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice :)
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Thanks
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://i.reddituploads.com/37c561d8dbb04b5aafee67f1cd7579e5?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=4c437c90aaccb84fe8f494b91adbc47a
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> what?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> wat?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Sushi burrito
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I see that
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Which is why I wrote "wat?"
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> sushirrito
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> http://www.sushirrito.com/
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> umm.....anyone want to go to scale?....totally not to stop for a sushirrito or anything....
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> nope
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Scale?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> southern California Linux expo..... only referenced that because apparently Sushirrito is in California.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> That's a long drive
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I know
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I was kidding
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-09
<floridagram2> <govatent> Guys, what do people think of smart thermostats?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I would get one if I had central air
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler has nest
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Arg, I hate emergency datacenter maintenance that knocks one of my servers offline
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I have two, among other things.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> The heck happened...
<floridagram2> <govatent> @AdamOutler im thinking about getting one. What's your take? I want the nest but I've heard it's getting killed off. Not sure what's worth it.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It's not getting killed.  Google was investing heavily during those rumors.  There was just a problem with management, not a problem with the product or sales.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> They killed an unrelated product with a small user base which did not work with nest.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> The world went mad.
<floridagram2> <govatent> So would you say to go for a nest if I wanted a smart thermostat?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Yep.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> They're all great.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Make sure it uses some sort of open standard
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> If it works with SmartThings, you'll be fine.
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> ST really is the best Home Automation system on the market todat
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> today*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-10
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Best Linux command ever.  "~."
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Kills any ssh connection.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Don't forget enter :O
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I don't need enter
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It just works on mine.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Anyone have a program to use micro keys for commands
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> ie git clone
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> It's saved my butt in a few situations where ssh locks up
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Sxhkd
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Easy to read config file
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Will do what you're looking for.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Dunno about micro keys, works with key combinations though
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Mm thanks
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Syntax is like, super + z \n
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> My command
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> I'd paste something useful, but my laptop is unavailable til the weekend.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> But it's what I use to drive all of my window manager actions.
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Night guys
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Night
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Google is on top of this flight stuff!
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Deng
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Where ya going?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It's done that for 4 years now.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler well I don't fly often so I would not know
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr Seattle
<floridagram2> <govatent> Yea. I love how that works
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm actually flying today. Bought the tickets months ago and this week I started getting notifications about the flight. Super useful.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-11
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Down in Seattle
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> No! Leonard Cohen died.
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttEMYvpoR-k
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Morning
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Around 7am here from the hotel
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I can count at least 40 Starbucks
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Why are you there?
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> SeaGL @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> LG Watch Urbane Android Smart Watch … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/234739
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Hey @AdamOutler
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> OpenVPN for owncloud?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> You switched to next cloud?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> In the process of moving but yes
<floridagram2> <KMyers> And yes, it is a simple OpenVPN Dashboard for NExtCloud/OwnCloud
<floridagram2> <itnet7> @ahoneybun Do you know if they're streaming any of the talks?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I don't know
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I know they are being recorded I think
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> As they site says no videos yet
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Well, this is a first fo rme
<floridagram2> <KMyers> *for me
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I hooked up google home.  It asked me what SmartThings devices I wanted to add.  I assigned rooms and now I have voice control over all 18 lights and 2 thermostats.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You are the 2nd person who sent me a Tex Mex photo in the past 30 secs... WTF
<floridagram2> <itnet7> @ahoneybun Ah, Well I figured you'd have the inside scoop being there, hope you're having fun 😊
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I can asl
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<maxolasersquad> Govatent, I've never owned one but plan on getting one and everyone I know with one swears by them.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Gone home?
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Grats on the landing
<floridagram2> <Abrerr> Was it non-stop?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-12
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi and @AdamOutler - coming for coffee tomorrow?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Where?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I didn't hear about it.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Undergrounds at 1 PM
<floridagram2> <KMyers> It's on the meetup page
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/234722325/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi ?
<floridagram2> <govatent> Ya I'm visiting family. Btw, tmobile currently not only has the regular free roaming, but until the end of the year its LTE speeds in all roaming countries
<floridagram2> <govatent> So my phone is flying
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram2> <RazPi> @KMyers Id love to but I'm in a work crunch :( I want to catch up to you guys soon though
<floridagram2> <RazPi> I need sushu
<floridagram2> <RazPi> *sushi
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I'd like to go but it's 41minutes away right now with no traffic.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Its romorrow
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Tomorrow
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> A few drawings about Linux - Julia Evans … https://jvns.ca/blog/2016/11/10/a-few-drawings-about-linux/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - Take a break. Sushi can be arranged
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you guys would like to do sushi tonight I will try to pack up the family and head out there.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There are rare Pokemon near the coast.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not opposed to Sushi tonight
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ... Maybe
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I want to get in a stream today, so I don't think coffee
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> But I'm always up for sushi
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi you'd get to see my new car, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> And @RazPi needs to see people... Not sure if he has done that in a month or two
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I might swing by and kidnap him
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me know if you do
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> If you so sushi tonight, I wouldn't be able to do until like 8
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Wanna do it tomorrow?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> At 5?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm.... Might be easier for me, just gotta be back here by 10
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Or better yet, lunch tomorrow
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze if we eat at 3-4, tonight you can be back before 10
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am tied up tomorrow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm streaming and have to work on my budget
<floridagram> <KMyers> Come on down, need a break
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ok, what time then?  330?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can leave at 2:30ish
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Mother won't let me, her house, her rules
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well we will likely be leaving within 1/2 hout
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hour*
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> +1
<floridagram> <KMyers> Running a bit late
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm herw
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Here*
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Anyone for sushi next weekend?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Since I had to miss this week?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Anyone?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think that can be arranged
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Sweet
<floridagram> <govatent> I may be able to
<floridagram> <govatent> I get to Miami on Friday again
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-13
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.infoworld.com/article/3138505/java/open-source-java-at-10-big-benefits-but-detractors-remain.html
<floridagram> <KMyers> And on another piece of good news - https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/12/tpp-trade-deal-congress-obama
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-06
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Check out @SamsungMobileUS’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/SamsungMobileUS/status/927252108461649926?s=09
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I don't get it.  Why is this commercial so great?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Because Apple is an easy target now
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> X)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-07
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Wow
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Happy bday @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @KMyers Happy birthday!
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> $ uptime
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Happy birthday @KMyers
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> 14:47:10 up 11680 days,  5:07,  1 user,  load average: 12.58, 19.07, 22.09
<maxolasersquad> KMyers, that would be your server?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> no lol
<maxolasersquad> That's quite an old server. :)
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> it's his life
<maxolasersquad> Hah, I think I figured out the joke a second before you explained it. :)
<maxolasersquad> A little slow on the wit this evening.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Does Ubuntu have inetd or is it replaced with systems?
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> *systemd
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-08
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> systemd
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @KMyers happy birthday
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Love the system uptime.
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> So just ended day two at vmware
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I'm loving it
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Thanks all
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @everyone I was tied up this weekend for an emergency but we should do a Keith birthday gathering soon
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Niiice
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers check out that file size.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> damnnnn
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I jut wanted to open FWUL Linux.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Actually that is pretty cool. I used a similar trick for copy protection in the past by making a 2 GB .img file appear as a 2 TB file. At the time the average hard disk was only 160 GB with 500 GB being at the high end
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> aka "zip bomb"
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yup, you just fool the compression method to repeat an insane pattern hundreds of billions at the time with a few MB of empty space
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> or a few KB
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Just only do it at the end
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> But why was FWUL a zip bomb though?  It's supposed to be a Linux distro. :(
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> No clue, and a zip bomb is not too effective anymore
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-09
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I think FreeBSD is on the rise commercially
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> In the hardware world
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Linux Linux
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> At first it was just routers, but now Playstation runs FreeBSD modified on PS4, and Vita, Nintendo runs it on their Switch, I think the trend will continue
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I have a feeling that as smart devices proliferate, more companies are going to turn to a BSD system to avoid legal ramifications
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-10
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers @AdamOutler @ahoneybun So I think I want a mac.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Only the 90's candy colored clamshell one with a linux or freebsd system inside though -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ1Xz6OChmQ
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/doj-strong-encryption-that-we-dont-have-access-to-is-unreasonable/
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, The only people who will say/agree with that statement are idiots who dont know how encryption works
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> This is totally unreasonable.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Dont mind me.  I'm just being totally unreasonable.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @All - I am sorry I have been so quiet the past few weeks. I am going to be going out of town for a few weeks and am rushing to get things done for work. I am also scared to death that my brother will have the house to himself for that time so it is possible that it may get burnt down
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Is that a real threat?  He seems like a good dude
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> The DOJ?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> The house.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I lost the stand for a monitor. I 3D printed a computer stand that holds my monitor upright.
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> nice @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I think I created a monster
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Adam is 3D Printing EVERYTHING
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Check out @loubie_3D’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/loubie_3D/status/928302505699704834?s=09
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1xHnvYIdc
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-11
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/575/Sid_Meiers_Civilization_V_Complete/
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> don't do that to me siva, i almost literally have no money!
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> in fact i'm doing a stream right now to see if i can raise any money to pay bills, lol, so far not going well
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> Luckily I got it at this price last time it was on sale
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> So you most likely will have a chance in the future
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers Is it possible to access the android flash if another thread (in the same application) has control of the camera?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Never tried
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> well, that was a bust
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-12
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> (Contact, "Lenny Call undefined", 3475147296)
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> This phone number will play recorded sound bytes of an old man and keep telemarketers talking from 5-minutes to 1-hour.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> The bot always responds in a non-confirmational positive way.
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> 3-way call, mute.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - geek alliance is gone
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I've known about that
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> NOOO!!!!
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Wait, that's a good thing...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-05
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, That's absolutely boss
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I need to stay up late so I can visit Golden Gai neighborhood for some bars.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Can anyone see the charging icon?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Slightly
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun also, I'm taking the rtd from the airport right now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-06
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> you bought it?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Yes, using it right now
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> !
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I think I've reached the top level of keyboard snobbery, I don't think I can go any farther- wait, I can 3D print one
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> is it mechanical?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Yes, cherry mx brown
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Someone at work as a keyboard that is Dvorak and he replaced the keys with blank keys.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-07
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> So no letters or numbers or symbols
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Nerd
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> This has a dvorak button! xD
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> That's so odd.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> It's still going to take a week or two to adjust but already I can feel the strain on my wrists for many operations I'm used to is already nonexistent
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> For example the backspace is under my left thumb so I no longer stretch my pinky out to hit it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> and since the keys are lifted up and angled my fingers don't travel far to hit the top row
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Gotta love Japan
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Happy birthday, @KMyers !
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> How old are you @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, 0 years old if thats what I get
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers new iPad has usb-C.  Are you going to switch now?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Microsoft Announces $20 Linux-Based Distro for Windows 10 1809 … https://wccftech.com/microsoft-20-linux-based-distrowindows-10-1809/
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Who's upgrading to WLinux?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I bought it.  It's $10 off for the first 7 days.
<maxolasersquad> What are the benefits of WLinux over Ubuntu or the other free distributions?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> shoot that looks useful
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Could I replace msys2 with it?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> @maxo I'm not sure.  It's Debian based and paid so it should support more than free distros. Also this: …  If Microsoft ever does applications for Linux it means I've won. Linus Torvalds … Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/linus_torvalds_381582
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-08
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - and I did not need to take a plane or get a passport
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Ok ol
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3129387
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Wood pallet drink coaster
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Well waiting on my train to get to the airport.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-09
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yay....
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun the fix is "rm -rf; reboot"
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Try to reboot.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> The fix was not upgrading to 18.04.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Probably need to apt install php and Apache module php, then enable php in a2enmod
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Pretty sure I didn't remove anything.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> But yea most likely.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> They may have removed your version of php from the repo.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Let me know.  I'm thinking about a dist upgrade soon.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Within the year.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Still not fixed. Not sure anymore. Not going to work on it anymore until I get something larger then a phone.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> You have it installed as a snap?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Pretty sure I didnt.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I don't remember.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> PM me the root password and I will see what I can do in a bit
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Do you have the IP?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Isn't it one of mine?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Oh right.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I'm confused by all the servers lol.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> All fixed
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Apache thought the php5 module was still installed and enabled. I disabled it in the configuration and reloaded it with php7.2
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Ah thanks!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-10
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Anyone know any good electronics stores, possibly in miami, that might not have gpu's sold out?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, I know that best buy now has them. I am not sure what is on PrimeNow
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> PrimeNow has a few, use 33162 as the zip if you want to browse
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers can you really scroll that much with the screenshot tool?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I tried doing it for my boarding pass but did not go that long lol.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Do you just hold the button?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> No. Take a normal screenshot and you will see a scroll option appear. Keep tapping it until it goes all the way down
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> That's the button I meant.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> But tap instead of holding.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Got it.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yes. Tap until it reaches the bottom
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/comments/9vu3hm/juno_on_my_pixelbook_looks_amazing/
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Cool. But I really like ChromeOS a lot
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yea I know.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler I found my LastPass replacement
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-11
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> What screenshot tool?  I'd like something like that for recording scores in a game within VirtualBox
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, The one on Samsung phones
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Nope, just nope
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Thanks Raz, posted to Google+ with the phrase "IT recommend, hacker approved".
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> How big is yours?  Mine is 100 inches.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @AdamOutler xD
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler, So... No one's ever gonna see it?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> @Ivoriesablaze I actually do have followers on Google+ who are active.  Security people use it because you can control the flow of info to circles.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Thats not what I have heard
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I got this projector set up with a Chromecast and when the projector comes on/off, it triggers the remote for the screen.  The screen goes up when projector isn't in use 😃
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I am putting Nvidia Shield TVs in every room. I just got them this morning
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I have an IR Blaster coming on Monday.  I'll hook it up to Smartthings and use Google.  "OK Google, turn on projector" and the whole thing will turn on and screen comes down.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Screen is normally 800.  Projector is 600.   I paid 300 for projector on woot.com and got this screen for $200 on Amazon with a damaged box.    This thing has cost me $650 for 100 inches!
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Mounts, Chromecast and real speaker are the extra 150
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers, Mine is 17 inches but when I sit real close it looks like it's 500
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Sorry :(
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Me at Linux terminal
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Every room @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Except the obvious ones of course
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> No need for one in the bathroom
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Securing your PHP Server in 2018 … https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/securing-your-php-server-2018-bob-lennes/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-11-08
<maxolasersquad> D4v3!23
<maxolasersquad> And now it's time to change my password. ;)
<maxolasersquad> Gotta love what some lag will do for you.
